# [Ger,Aut,Ch] Dark Divinity <--- HIER ist was los! Ü20 Gilde!



## XuckuDD (30. Juni 2012)

> *Jedes Team ist nur so gut wie das schlechteste Mitglied! Und genau deswegen unterstützen und helfen sich unsere Member um GEMEINSAM besser zu werden! *



___________________________________________________________________________

Hallo,

wir [Dark Divinity] sind mit abstand das größte D3 Team (100 Member +) und suchen nette Member ab 20 Jahren!

Der Großteil von uns steht mit beiden Beinen Fest und mitten im Leben. Wir haben Spaß daran einen Arbeitstag entspannt mit Freunden im Teamspeak bei zocken ausklingen zu lassen und haben keine Lust auf jegliche Art von Verpflichtungen innerhalb der Gilde.
Wenn Du, vielleicht sogar Mama oder Papa  das genauso siehst dann bist du bei uns genau richtig! 

Hauptsächlich suchen wir Member  für den Schwierigkeitsgrad INFERNO aber auch neu Anfänger sind herzlich eingeladen sich uns anzuschließen!

*Voraussetzungen: *

- Mindestalter 20 Jahre (Ü 20 Gilde) , - Altersdurchschnitt 25j.
- Jüngere Member nur nach Rücksprache.
- GUT  funktionierendes Headset + TEAMSPEAK
- Keine Schüchternheit im TS  
- Team Play

*Wir erwarten von dir NUR:*

- Das du ein Profil auf unserer Hompage vorzugsweise mit Foto ausfüllt um auch weiter 
  Interessenten zu zeigen das Du bei uns dabei bist.
- Teamspeak sollte alleine schon wegen dem gemeinsamen Teamplay benützt werden.

Was Du bei uns *NICHT* finden wirst:

- Pubertäre Admins die glauben mit ihren Armenrechten etwas in ihrem Leben erreicht zu   
haben und daher der Annahme sind mit den Leuten machen zu können was sie wollen.
- Lächerliche Teamspeak oder Forumsränge wirst Du bei uns ebenfalls nicht finden.
- Bei uns gibt es keinerlei Verpflichtungen wie etwa Teilnahme Pflicht bei Trainings oder   sonstiger Schwachsinn.

*Zockt Ihr auch noch andere Games??*

JA! Offiziell auf der Hompage ist zurzeit nur LOL und Später auch GW2 angegeben Intern spielen die Leute auch noch viele Verschiedene Games wie zb SC II, BF3, C&C, usw.

*Das Hört sich echt gut an, wie kann ich euch erreichen?*

Hompage:  www.kaisenshi.net
Teamspeak:  *5.ts3network.de* - einfach connecten Channel "Ich bin ein Neuer Bewerber" auswählen und einen* Beitritts Admin anstupsen:*

*MaXXimus
Couchking
Xuck
Scherzkeks
L4m3r
Warez
KajSen*

*Diese Form der Bewerbung wird stark Bevorzugt:*

Aufgrund der sehr Hohen Nachfrage in den Verschiedenen Foren würden wir uns wünschen das sich unsere zukünftigen Member Direkt auf unserer Hompage:  *www.kaisenshi.net  im Forum (Diablo 3 Join us) Bewerben*.

Das macht es für die Beitritts Admins übersichtlicher.  Diese können eure Bewerbung  schneller bearbeiten  und  sich rasch bei euch melden.

Jeder Bewerber sollte dieses BEWERBUNGFORMULAR verwenden:


> *
> Name:
> Alter:
> Herkunftsland:
> ...



Wir freuen uns von dir zu hören!



> *PS.: Jeder Member hat WÖCHENTLICH die CHANCE bis zu 8.000.000 D3 GOLD zu Gewinnen !!*


----------

